# Bota Shpirtërore > Toleranca fetare >  Dasëm për tu bërë synet

## mendimi

Desha te flas ketu per nje fenomen qe ne fakt nuk ka lidhje me fene dhe ndoshta munde ta kishte vendin si teme tek problematika shqiptare por nese e shohin te nevojshme moderatoret munde te ja nderrojne vendin.

Cfare desha te them? Ne fakt une mbeshtes synetine si obligim fetare islam dhe nuk kam asgje kunder. Edhe mjeket specialiste shprehen se (circum cisio) - synetia eshte ne dobi te shendetit dhe bile aplikohet ne disa raste ne mjekesi.

Por cfare jane keto ahengjet apo dasmat apo cfare ti quaj??? Dikush e ka shpikur kete tradite dhe tani gati te gjithe e aplikojne sepse nuk deshirojne te ndahen nga turma. Cfare kuptimi ka te behet dasme per syneti???

Njoh shume pothuajse te gjithe te njohurit qe kam jo vetem bejne ahengje, por taman dasma ne restoran, me muzike me nga 200 te ftuar e me te gjitha zakonet e nje dasme. Por ne vend qe te hyje nusja ne dere hyn nje djalosh i vogel 5 deri 10 vjet i veshur ne menyre orientale duke mbajtur doren tek vendi i prere.

Per hargjimet te mos flasim se te gjithe e kuptojne ekonomine dhe 3000 euro per keso zakoni pa kuptim hargjohen nga shumica e familjeve qe njoh une.

Cfare mendoni??? Ju lutem mos e perzini me fene por me logjiken e shendoshe tregoni si duhet ti thuhet stop ketij fenomeni te dasmave. Apo e perkrahni dhe ju???

----------


## drague

O Mendim nuk martohet birbilushi ,por prehet.sa per korigjim

----------


## alibaba

> Cfare mendoni??? Ju lutem mos e perzini me fene por me logjiken e shendoshe tregoni si duhet ti thuhet stop ketij fenomeni te dasmave. Apo e perkrahni dhe ju???


Me logjikë të shëndoshë??

Me logjikë të shëndoshë, nuk ma merr mendja që ka dikush të drejtë të përbuz me fjalë, ata njerëz që bëjnë këso dasma. Sepse është rrënjosur goxha fort si zakon.

Fenomeni mund të kritikohet. 

Synetia shihet si një lloj burrnimi. "Djali asht ba burrë". Prandaj mbahet festa. Në zanafillë festa ka qenë obligim nga Kanuni, një kohë kur nuk kishte fare synet. Festa mbahej pse djali bante 16 vjet, merrte pushkën, dhe i gjenin çupën.

Pas islamizimit, festa ka filluar të mbahet për syneti.

Mendoj që është e pakuptueshme të mblidhen dhjetëra burra e gra pse ai djali e preu i copë lëkurë. 

P.S. Ajo veshja nuk është orientale. Është fustan, se nuk guxon ai të veshë pantollone, me "bilbilushin" e përgjakun.

----------


## PINK

ndoshta bejne dasem se per nje fije lekure qe mund ta heqin pak fare shtrember ose keq... perfundon djali me fustan per gjithe jetes. Nuk eshte gje e vogel ajo, oh hej sot ka dasem dhe aheng .. se filan fisteku shpetoi . 

po zakone injorantesh dhe ti , c'a pret ? mire qe hane e pine te pakten . lol

----------


## mendimi

Drague - Pasi qe prehet bilbilushi dhe nuk martohet prandaj edhe une pyes pse duhet bere dasme?
Alibaba - Me zakonin e burrnimit kjo ska te beje fare sepse 90 % e djemeve qe behen synet jane 5 deri 10 vjeq. Veshja (ajo qe kam pare une) eshte total orientale e kalter me kapuq tamam sikur te ishin dervish.

Dhe se fundi nuk e permenda se jam kunder "festes" por kunder dasmes qe behet me 200 veta ne restoran me muzike dhe pa nuse.

Tash pikerisht pse eshte rrenjosur ky zakon edhe une pyes a eshte i mire a jo?

----------


## strange

I kane senet o vëlla, ata qe s'po kane ku mi qu parat, ni pulë me pre, 200 veta pi thirrin e jo mja pre femijes  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Arpos

Mëkat, dhe injorancë te festohët për syneti ..... ! Un jam kundër,'

Nëse dëshirojn te tregojn qe djemt e tyre jan ber burra, le tua japin ka 50€, dhe te shkojn e tua japin nevojlive ! Te fillojn burrnin si burra, e jo si llaskuca ¨!

----------


## celyy

Eshte nje tradit e keqe kjo. Qato pare qe i harxhon per restorant ma mir me ja dhon deni fukarajes, e nxerr pi krizes.

----------


## Blue_sky

E si i uroni ne raste te tilla? Hahahahaha  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## strange

Tu rrit'të tu beftë i madhe ...... djali, i themi te Zotit te synetis.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## MaDaBeR

Asnjeher nuk e kam kuptuar e as nuk do ta kuptoj perse behet aq e madhe kjo gje. Nuk e di nese kjo ndodh vetem ne Shqiperi apo dhe ne vende te tjera myslimane.

----------


## D&G Feminine

> Asnjeher nuk e kam kuptuar e as nuk do ta kuptoj perse behet aq e madhe kjo gje. Nuk e di nese kjo ndodh vetem ne Shqiperi apo dhe ne vende te tjera myslimane.


Ne Shqiperi nuk ndodh. Ne Kosove a Maqedoni mbase.

----------


## MaDaBeR

> E si i uroni ne raste te tilla? Hahahahaha


Per hajer e per te tilla raste te ardhsha gjithmone :P

----------


## MIRIAM

> Synetia shihet si një lloj burrnimi. "Djali asht ba burrë". Prandaj mbahet festa. Në zanafillë festa ka qenë obligim nga Kanuni, një kohë kur nuk kishte fare synet. Festa mbahej pse djali bante 16 vjet, merrte pushkën, dhe i gjenin çupën.
> 
> Pas islamizimit, festa ka filluar të mbahet për syneti.
> 
> .


Nga disa shkrime te tua kam pare po e mbajshe  vehten "ekspert"   per racen shqiptaro-ilire shqiptare por ky shkrim i fundit eshte kulmi .
Cka kane lidhje ato festat  e tua imagjinare te kanunit me syneti kur synetia per Kosove po flas ka filluar te praktikohet mbas luftes d.m.th qe 9 vite.
Une jam lindur e rritur dhe vazhdoj te jetoj ne Kosove dhe kurr skam degjuar per dasma te synetit me keto permasa me pare por vetem mbas luftes.
Keto dasmat e synetit jane mbartur nga shqiptaret e Maqedonise qe  me keqardhje them se jane imitator te shkelqyshem te turqeve te anadollit.

----------


## MIRIAM

[QUOTE=alibaba;2094311

P.S. Ajo veshja nuk është orientale. Është fustan, se nuk guxon ai të veshë pantollone, me "bilbilushin" e përgjakun.[/QUOTE]
Mendja e jote prej "eksperti 'edhe kesaj here te ka tradhetuar.
Kjo veshje eshte tipike e sulltaneve otoman .

----------


## MIRIAM

> une.
> 
> Cfare mendoni??? Ju lutem mos e perzini me fene por me logjiken e shendoshe tregoni si duhet ti thuhet stop ketij fenomeni te dasmave. Apo e perkrahni dhe ju???


Ketu feja ska lidhje me kete por injoranca dhe prapambeturia e popullit tone .
Synetia eshte obligim edhe te hebrenjet ,te cilet e kane praktikuar shume para islamit.

----------


## projekti21_dk

> Ne Shqiperi nuk ndodh. Ne Kosove a Maqedoni mbase.


Doemos se ndodh kur atje ( sidomos në Maqedoni) ka kaq injorancë. Dhe mua nuk më habit injoranca "e analfabetëve", por më çmend injoranca intelektuale. Paramendoni një natë kam dëgjuar tek fliste një psikiatër në zë gjëra që një fshatar nuk do të ishte i atij niveli.
*Dhe nuk do të flas më, se faktet e mia po i pengojnë moderatorët*

----------


## alibaba

> Alibaba - Me zakonin e burrnimit kjo ska te beje fare sepse 90 % e djemeve qe behen synet jane 5 deri 10 vjeq. Veshja (ajo qe kam pare une) eshte total orientale e kalter me kapuq tamam sikur te ishin dervish.
> 
> Dhe se fundi nuk e permenda se jam kunder "festes" por kunder dasmes qe behet me 200 veta ne restoran me muzike dhe pa nuse.
> 
> Tash pikerisht pse eshte rrenjosur ky zakon edhe une pyes a eshte i mire a jo?


Qoftë 5 vjeç qoftë 10 vjeç, synetia është parë si kalim nga një moshë në tjetrën. Ose si të themi një pikë ku personi (fëmiu), "pjeket" më shumë se deri atëherë.

Veshjen nuk e di ku e ke parë. Zakoni është të vishet një fustan, thjesht për arsye praktike. 

Zakoni nuk është i mirë. Pse? Sepse nuk është i joni. Shqiptarët festojnë lindjen, pjekunin, martesën, dhe festat e motmotit. E kam fjalën për atë traditën e moçme.




> Mendja e jote prej "eksperti 'edhe kesaj here te ka tradhetuar.
> Kjo veshje eshte tipike e sulltaneve otoman .


Unë nuk jam "ekspert" oj zojushë e neveritshme. Jam rrit në këtë komunitet me këto tradita. DHE nëse unë nuk e di arsyen pse vishet fustan në vend të pantollonave, atëherë çka pritet prej meje???

Veshet fustan për arsye praktike,(bile ban edhe ni çarçaf me mbështjellë) se ai fëmiu e ka k'arin e përgjakun krejt varrë e plagë, e me i veshë pantollonat këto janë të ngushtë e ia ngacmojnë varrën e i dhemb. A po kupton tash?

E kur e vesh fustanin, ky osht ma i gjanë edhe nuk ia prek k'arin, edhe nuk i dhemb.

Me ty qishtu duhet me fol, shqip. Se ndryshe ti nuk merr vesh.




> Cka kane lidhje ato festat e tua imagjinare te kanunit me syneti kur synetia per Kosove po flas ka filluar te praktikohet mbas luftes d.m.th qe 9 vite.


Kanë lidhje, sepse janë zëvendësu. Të gjitha kulturat e botës janë përkthim i njana tjetrës. Edhe turku e ka hjek festën e lashtë, e ka vnu të veten. Gabim e ke kur thu se praktikohet qe nandë vite. Praktikohet prej se mbahet mend, ata që i përkasin komunitetit të islamizuar.

----------


## mendimi

Alibaba e kuptoj qe ti po flet per nje fustan normal, por une po flas per dicka tjeter.
Nje veshje komplet e kalter, larte e poshte, plus nje kapel ne koke, bile kam pare edhe nje far shkopi te vogel shpesh qe e mbajne ne duar. Siq e tha dikush si sulltanet, mua me teper me ka ngjare me veshjet e prijesve bektashi te shqiperise qe kam pare ne TV. Mekat qe nuk e kam fotografuar nje te tille dhe do ta kishit kuptuar per cka e kam fjalen.

Pastaj kjo puna e festave te burrnimit pse nuk praktikohej para lufte, une jam lind e rrit ne kosove, kam pare me dhjetera syneti para lufte. Ishte zakon behej nje dreke familjare me disa te ftuar ndoshta 10 veta mysafir, por as muzike, as restoran me 200 veta as tupane, kurr ska pasur keso gjera para lufte.

Se di sa e keni te qarte por kjo ka filluar te behet bajat fare. E kam nje mik kirurg dhe tregonte qe jemi ne zor me kry punen tone prej tupanit. Ne brenda duke kry prerjen, tupani jashte na cmendi, dhe keshtu cdo dite. E kam pare vete nje ndodhi te tille, te del kirurgu jashte ordinances te ju thote tupangjive, ju lutem dilni nga oborri derisa ta kry punen.

Keto asnje nuk jane hajgare cka po them. Pas nje jave jam i ftuar te marre pjese ne nje festim te tille ( dhe se kam ndermend me shku). Edhe pse prerja eshte bere veres, tash e kishin porosit restoranin dhe kishin ftuar gjith boten, bile ne zvicer. Nga kjo mora shkas edhe hapjen e temes.

A nuk duhet te kemi pak me shume kulture dhe te marrim disa festa tonat por te kopjojme turqit?

----------


## injejti

perndryshe e quajn ,, penis party,,

----------

